# Kellys new ebike



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Francis, can you get me this bike to test ride for a few months! 

This is a badass looking ebike, 725wh battery, EP8 Shimano motor, 170mm rear/180mm front, mullet beast of an ebike! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

That is pretty damn nice!


----------



## REZEN (Aug 7, 2020)

Too bad it's another yoke rear end.....would be nice to not ruin a coil shock on it.


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

A lot to like about the bike (although I doubt we see it in N-America), but it should probably come with a bag of extra DU bushings and a press.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

REZEN said:


> Too bad it's another yoke rear end.....would be nice to not ruin a coil shock on it.


I have a Levo and Kenevo. Saw lots of threads with broken shafts or blown out shocks. 

Good or bad, this issue has made some suspension makers redesign their rear shocks with bigger shafts. Can you say that without it sounding dirty?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

My push Shock works awesome on my Levo. It’s plenty beefy and spherical bearings help.


----------

